# Gun Safe Help No Combination



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2012)

Need some help please, bought a vacant home that has 2 Browning gun safes. Both safes are locked open but have no combination, how can I changed combination or get new keys.

Thanks -


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Call Browning and see if they will give you a reset code.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

look for a locksmith who can do the job.


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

johnrude said:


> look for a locksmith who can do the job.


+1 locksmith will have them open in minutes


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yea a locksmith can do it...thats pretty awesome that you have two gun safes in a home you bought !!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Where ya located? If you're in the Cleveland area I can recommend you a locksmith. Wife's uncle owns his own shop. He does good work too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2012)

South of Youngstown by a half hour. Thanks guys for all of your suggestions - 

Mark


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Need some help please, bought a vacant home that has 2 Browning gun safes. Both safes are locked open but have no combination, how can I changed combination or get new keys.
> 
> Thanks -


Go here and follow the instructions:
http://www.browning.com/customerservice/qna/detail.asp?id=25


----------

